# Suggestions for best cat food mix



## ScorpiusMalfoytheHedgie (Nov 12, 2017)

Hey everyone! 
I'm brand new to these forums and a first time hedgie owner. I got my Scorpius Malfoy about four months ago and am ready to start getting him on a mix of different cat foods that will be best for him nutritionally. He is a very avid wheel runner so I'm wanting to try to feed him what he needs. Currently he is on Purena One Chicken and Rice Kitten food. I just got him Blue Buffalo Indoor Health Chicken and Rice (the kind in the blue bag) to start slowly introducing. I was wondering what some of you more experienced hedgehog owners think of that particular kind? Also I eventually would like to get Scorpius on a mix of at least three types of food. What would you all recommend? Thank you in advance! ?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It's hard for anyone to say what foods to feed your hedgehog. There are no specific recommended brands. It all depends on what's available near you, what your hedgehog will eat and how much you're willing to spend. The best thing you can do is go and start reading labels at the pet food stores and see which ones you like and then see if your hedgehog will eat them.


----------



## Hazelthehedgemonster (Oct 23, 2017)

I had such a hard time doing a mix of cat food because I wanted the best for her so I read a bunch of the cat food nutrition forums on here. 
I use Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck, Chicken Soup for the Soul Weight & Mature Care (I buy this from chewy.com), Blue Buffalo (not sure which because I'm dumb and threw the bag away), and then I have Purina One Indoor Advantage. 
Purina One isn't great because its higher in fat. At first that's all I was using, then realized she was starting to be overweight so I slowly added the other cat foods in one at a time. I still use Purina One as her "junk food" because she loves it and mixed in with the rest is fine for her.


----------



## ScorpiusMalfoytheHedgie (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks, Hazelthehedgemonster! I'm not impressed with the Purena brand in general (my brother's German Shephard and a few of my friends dogs have gotten sick from eating that brand) which is why I want to start weaning Scorpius off of it. I've heard good things about Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul but it's not sold by me so I appreciate the website. I will have to check it out!


----------



## HermitHog (Sep 20, 2015)

Blue Buffalo cat food is really good. I use it


----------

